# Model Engine News, Westbury's Spartan



## Anatol (Apr 23, 2018)

Through this site I've been introduced to Westbury's Spartan uniflow engine. (thanks!). I've done some searching and found a repository of some of his work at  
http://www.modelenginenews.org/index.html
But I can't get access to the plans and the email address is defunct. 
I'm sure many here know the News and those involved. Does anyone know where I can find/access plans to Westbury's (steam) engines, and possibly other gems featured on that site? 
thanks!


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 23, 2018)

Anatol said:


> http://www.modelenginenews.org/index.html
> But I can't get access to the plans and the email address is defunct.
> 
> thanks!



Ron Chernich has died after a long illness, which he bore with amazing stoicism in march 2014.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 23, 2018)

Anatol said:


> I'm sure many here know the News and those involved. Does anyone know where I can find/access plans to Westbury's (steam) engines, and possibly other gems featured on that site?
> thanks!



Here is the plan.. http://www.traplet.com.au/spartan-m8


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 23, 2018)

Although I cannot see the engine you mention This link may help you or others
https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122
cheers


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 23, 2018)

fcheslop said:


> Although I cannot see the engine you mention This link may help you or others
> https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122
> cheers



The link is the the combustion model engines..

Anatol mentioned the flash steam engine Westbury's Spartan where he want to get from..


----------



## Anatol (Apr 23, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> The link is the the combustion model engines..
> 
> Anatol mentioned the flash steam engine Westbury's Spartan where he want to get from..



Yes
 thanks for the link and all hail the motorboys, but I'm interested in Steam Engines.


----------



## Anatol (Apr 23, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> Here is the plan.. http://www.traplet.com.au/spartan-m8



Thankyou Jens!
I see this site hands plans for other Westbury engines too. f anyone knows how to see plans of Westbury's other (later) engines, I'd be very grateful. I'm not so interested in historic reconstructions, nor his speed flash steam types, as designs for efficient modern engines that might scale up.


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 23, 2018)

Westbury did write a couple of books on flash steam that are still available from Tee Publishing
http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/book...the-gemini-high-speed-engine-for-flash-steam/
Sorry about the incorrect link
Bob Kirtley is another name to look up as is Paul Windross who I think is a member on this forum
https://www.onthewire.co.uk/flash.htm
http://www.flysteam.co.uk/steaming.htm


----------



## Anatol (Apr 23, 2018)

fcheslop said:


> Westbury did write a couple of books on flash steam that are still available from Tee Publishing



Actually I have one of them, bought it years ago. 
Cruising Amazon, I saw a book of his for $1000 !


----------

